# Car rental at SAN



## Ron March (Jul 23, 2018)

Is anyone aware of a car rental within walking distance of the San Diego Santa Fe Station?


----------



## DCAKen (Jul 23, 2018)

There are a couple of downtown locations.

https://www.google.com/maps/search/rent+a+car/@32.7133922,-117.1724617,15z/data=!3m1!4b1

One of the last times I rented a car there was at the Manchester Grand Hertz counter


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2018)

Or you can take a city bus right from the station to the airport. (It is only a few miles.)


----------



## hmy1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't take the 992 bus to the airport... The consolidated rental car facility (CONRAC) has been operating for a couple years now on the northeast side of the airport property. From Old Town or the Santa Fe Depot, take the green line trolley to the Middletown station. It's about four or five long blocks walk from there, which may not be fun with luggage.

If you want to minimize walking and have a tour of Harbor Blvd. and the airport terminals, take the 992 to the airport and then take the rental car shuttle from there. You'll pay the airport fees for renting a car from the airport, but you'll have a better selection of cars and companies to choose from than at a "local" location downtown.

The walk from the Santa Fe Depot to the aforementioned Manchester Grand Hyatt may be about the walking same distance from the Middletown trolley station to the CONRAC, FWIW.


----------



## DCAKen (Jul 31, 2018)

hmy1 said:


> The walk from the Santa Fe Depot to the aforementioned Manchester Grand Hyatt may be about the walking same distance from the Middletown trolley station to the CONRAC, FWIW.


It's also across the street from the Seaport Village Trolley station, one stop down from the Santa Fe depot.


----------

